# some mice pics from my mousery



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

my best dove tan i thougt




































his mather ;-)


















golden agouti umbrouse








with cinnamon umbrouse


















julchen my black tan (Cc(h)) she is like a dog... :lol: 



























ähm... so more pics, wehnich have time for surche for them ;-)


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Dog/Mouse! Cute!!

I really like that dove tan ! Beautiful!  did you breed him/her your self?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Very mice mice may have to steal them all! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks... 
ok you must dont steal them ... they will folow all peaple how visit me -.-

(all cheaters -.-) if you get broccoli you get my mices ;-)


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

The first and last pics are great! :lol: Your mice are gorgeous, I love them  :love1 :love Thanks for sharing


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

so the next ones

SSP -Fox not so good that pic i know









Blue Agouti Tan satin boy













































black Tan satin ladys ;-)









Chocolate Tan vs (only wight feeds and tag :mrgreen: so sweet)




































i love this pic :mrgreen: 









Blue Agouti satin Buck


















Burmese Fox Buck









Argente vs and uni girls









Blue Tan vs 




































Lilac Agouti Tan Buck


















Champagne Tan Lady



























Golden Agouti Tan Buck "Kirby" its my one and only ... Aa(t) Bb C- Dd Pp (vs and Satin träger ;-))
my pedigreed hybrid :mrgreen: 


















and a thoughter Lilac Tan 






















































so thats all my aktually mice from my mousery.. my fancy mices are so many ;-)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Mod note: Please can you resize your photos as they are too large and are distorting the forum layout. Thanks


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Your pictures are really good and some of your mice are really interesting colours. I really like the blue agouti tan, I've never seen one before!

I dont know much about umbrous, do we have it in the UK? What effect does it have?


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh sorry i don't know why theas pics are so toll :?: 
i can not change them now *hhheeellp*

umbrouse makes colours with ticking so that they have a darker colour on the back... ähm... th ticking on the sids were not so clearly like a normal agouti, an the back are much darker... it seams that the dark ticking goes all to the back an make a eel back.

it seams like sable by the Ay mices, but it isn't dangerous lik the Ay gen. so no faat mices ;-)

theas umbrouse by aa mices made the back darker too, but not so clearly like A- mices..because the ticking make the effect clearer.

lg viv


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Loving the 1st pic, such huge ears


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I love your satin black tans they're totally awesome


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh the boys are always the best mice with the best tan or best ears...but i cant hold them ... many bucks are in ather mouserys at time, because i can feed them ;-)

at time i have one mice i never know her colour... i breed with her, but i dont reale shure about her -.-

she looks like a Colourpointed Beige but with dd..she is satin, so its so mutch difficult to see..and the breed with a CPB give me al litter with

burmesen
BEW
Bone
Himalayan

if the colours of the litter is korrekt... the are verry smal at time its my speculation.

lg viv


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

The satin dove tan :love1 :love1


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks.. theas are my best mices in black tan i ever had.. and its from

chocolate tan satin vs a(t)a bb Cc(e) DD Pp 
blue self satin aa Bb Cc(ch) dd Pp

the balck tan satin ist a(t)a Bb CC Dd Pp

her breeding partner "Kirby" Golden Agouti Tan Aa(t) Bb C- Dd Pp have make my breeding seams like an gambling -.-
kirbys parents are cinnamon AA bb CC DD PP and Dove Tan aa Bb C- D- pp 
i loked for agouti and black tan..but so many recessiv....... i can't belive it ..

agouti tan, 
cinnamon
cinnamon tan
black tan
blue tan
lilac tan
argente 
blue agouti
blue agouti tan
lilac agouti tan
chocoalte tan

some vs , some satin, some with vs and satin ;-)

a wunderfull litter i think :mrgreen:


----------

